# Sammelthread - Guides



## Shaila (12. Juli 2010)

*Sammelthread - Guides*​
*Kategorien:*


*Einsteiger & Rückkehrer* = Alles für Neuankömmlinge oder Rückkehrer
*Allgemeines =* Allgemeines über World of Warcraft und die Welt
*Klassen =* Nur wer es versteht seine eigene Klasse zu beherrschen, kann es mit dem Bösen in Azeroth aufnehmen.
*Berufe = *Lernt wie auch ihr zum Meister eures Handwerkes werdet.
*Player versus Environment (PvE) - Raid & Dungeons & Anderes =* Alles rund um das PvE
*Player vs. Player (PvP) - Schlachtfelder & Arenen & Open PvP =* Alles was ihr im Kampf gegen die Horde oder die Allianz wissen müsst.
*Erfolge =* Erfahrt mehr darüber, wie ihr bestimmte Erfolge erreichen könnt.
*Events = *Auch Helden brauchen einmal eine Pause; erfahrt wie ihr die Feiertage am nutzbringensten gestaltet.
*Haustiere/Reittiere/Spielzeuge/Sammlungen =* Alles über Sammlungen
*Gold =* Wie soll ich Gold sammeln ? Hier gibts die Antworten.
*Technik(Addons, PC, Hardware etc.)/Sprachverständnis =* Nur wer die "WoW eigene Sprache" versteht, kann sich im Chat von WoW zurechtfinden.
**


----------



## Shaila (12. Juli 2010)

-Platzhalter-


----------



## Lillyan (12. Juli 2010)

Ja, manchmal surft ein Mod auch einfach so auf Buffed ohne Lust zu moderieren... einige User sollten sich klar darüber sein, dass auch wir normale User sind *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Shaila (12. Juli 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ja, manchmal surft ein Mod auch einfach so auf Buffed ohne Lust zu moderieren... einige User sollten sich klar darüber sein, dass auch wir normale User sind *kopfschüttel*



Das war eher ironisch gemeint, aber egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für den Sticky!


----------



## Firun (12. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das war eher ironisch gemeint, aber egal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann schreib das nächste mal doch bitte *Ironie ON* Ironie OFF* hin dann kann sowas schon nicht mehr passieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (12. Juli 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Dann schreib das nächste mal doch bitte *Ironie ON* Ironie OFF* hin dann kann sowas schon nicht mehr passieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiss, passiert mir auch hin und wieder einmal. ^^'


----------



## Blutelfmann (12. Juli 2010)

schick schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schön übersichtlich und gut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (12. Juli 2010)

Schade, dass der hier jetzt nur in einem von 3 Guideforen steht.


----------



## Dunkelwolf (13. Juli 2010)

[Herausgenommen. Lesen hilft, tut mir leid.]


----------



## Bodo_der_Ohrwurm (15. Juli 2010)

Nicht vergessen: Immer schön aktualisieren =)


----------



## Shaila (15. Juli 2010)

Werde ich versuchen, aber wie schon gesagt, wenn jemand Guides hat, immer her damit.


----------



## Shaila (24. September 2010)

Accountgebundener Rüstungsguide hinzugefügt.


----------



## Shaila (17. Februar 2016)

Da ich meinen alten Account wiederhabe, habe ich den Beitrag umfassend aktualisiert, was erst einmal mit einer gewaltigen Löschung von Einträgen verbunden war, da nahezu alle Beiträge veraltet und somit unbrauchbar waren. Ziel ist es jetzt, die Liste wieder neu zu befüllen, wobei ich schon einige Threads hinzugefügt habe. Wenn Guides hinzugefügt werden sollen, bitte als Feedback hier im Thread anbringen.


----------

